# Ready yet?



## budz4me (Oct 8, 2013)

This is week 10 of flower......about 60-70% of pistils are amber.

Trichomes range from 75% clear to 50%clear/50% cloudy.  I noticed the top of the plant seems to be more cloudy.

My concern is the leaves are falling rapidly and I cannot see this plant making progress anymore as most the fan leaves are just falling off.

I think maybe the reason for the yellowing/falling of leaves this rapidly may be due to me stop nuting early. I did this by beginners mistake..thinking it was ready when it wasnt. Now I am almost sure I should chop soon.


EDIT: I geuss you cant use the same photo twice...well its here in my journal on the last page 


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=850704#post850704


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 8, 2013)

I need to see a Photo of this Beauty.....


Sounds Ripe too me...

:bong:


----------

